# webbing for harness



## TCOLVIN (Sep 22, 2014)

Where can one find webbing to make a harness out of? I also need buckles and clasps. I am going to train a wether (saanen) to pull a cart when big enough. to start with we will just pull light fence post around or a small pull wagon. then graduate to the 2 wheel bicycle style cart. just need to start working on harnesses. I may have to build several at time moves on. thanks, if any info.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Try www.strapworks.com to buy all sizes/colors of nylon strapping and most kinds of buckles that you would need for a goat harness. They don't have things like terrets, but you may be able to find some of those specialty items at an online harness shop. If you have not driven before, make sure you do some research into how a harness works so that you make all the pieces you need and know how they work and how they should be adjusted. I've seen too many people tie the traces into the saddle instead of the breastcollar, or they forget about traces altogether and have the goat pulling the cart by the shafts (not at all comfortable for the goat!). The traces are for pulling, the cart's shafts are for stopping and turning. Just as important as the harness is the whiffletree (very easy to make with a 16" rod and some screw eyes.

Have fun!


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

Hobby Lobby also has lots... In their notions area... Near the lace and elastic.... They'll cut it to length for you. They also have all the attachments too. Including rivets or snaps if you wanted to use those...


----------

